
Cloudera and Hortonworks agree to merge - i0exception
https://twitter.com/cloudera/status/1047597196172976128
======
alexnewman
I was an early employee at Cloudera, am a Hadoop contributor and think this
entire market is garbage. Basically the big data field went off the rails and
this is Cloudera's way of trying to remain relevant. It's hard to point to a
product that came after my tenure (I was on the team that original made the
POS called Cloudera Manager) that's really used by anyone at scale. Cloud is
displacing all of these tools and never got the clouds to play ball.

